# Diabetes 1, POF and Egg donation



## MaryJane

Hi all, I am new to the support network, and I was wondering whether there is anyone dealing with Diabetes 1 and POF, and considering egg donation. It would be great to hear your stories and feel a little less lonely.
MaryJane


----------



## Northerner

Hi MaryJane, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I can't help you with the POF, being a bloke, but hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## Twitchy

Hi, welcome to the forum.  I'm afraid I don't have any experience of either pof or egg donation, & I'm not sure where to point you unless there's a pof association / charity in the uk? Re the diabetes side of things I can say that pregnancy is perfectly doable, albeit with a bit more effort in terms of ideally getting your body ready first (nice low hba1c, prescription big dose folic acid for 3 months before trying etc) and having to maintain tight control during pregnancy. I'm guessing you've seen a fertility expert who's diagnosed your pof - did they say whether your diabetes would prevent egg donation? I can't imagine it would be a no no, it would just mean (as ever ) more work on your part I guess? When preg diabetics should be under the care of a specialist diabetic antenatal team - it might be worth asking your consultant to put you in touch with your local team to see if they can answer your questions?  All the best! Xx


----------



## Ellie Jones

I know nothing about POF

But a T1 donating eggs, different ball game..

It's generally a No, due to genetics not knowingly pass on DNA that carries various medical problems, T1 is one of them...

Whether rules apply different if it's a sister donating, I'm not sure


----------



## Mark T

Not that we went down the egg donation route, but when we were trying for our little boy we did at least read up on all options.

Now when you say donating eggs, are you talking about yourself donating them or you receiving donated eggs?  If it is the former then my wife (who is a member of all kinds of infertility forums) seems to think that a clinic would turn you down as POF tends to suggest the eggs are of poor quality also.

In either case, you would need to talk to a clinic about it.


----------



## trophywench

I assume it's the latter - and that this lady is looking for anyone with the same problem - and who can blame her?


----------



## MaryJane

Thanks for all your messages.

I meant as a recipient, not donor.

MJ


----------



## Mark T

trophywench said:


> I assume it's the latter - and that this lady is looking for anyone with the same problem - and who can blame her?


Not me for one.

My wife suggests that you could also poke your head into http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php

I recall from 5 years ago that egg's were fairly difficult to get hold of in this country.  Some of that was because embryos (blastocysts) store much better then eggs.

But it's possible that has changed because with things being tight financially it's more likely that someone would do a cycle of IVF with some of the eggs being for 'donation' (the person who receives the 'donated' eggs pays for the IVF cycle) to offset the costs of an IVF.


----------



## type1_POF

Hi Mary Jane. 
This is me in a nutshell! Diabetes 1, POF, and considering egg donation.
Are you still active on this site?
I can see its been a few years. 
Let me know, Id like to share my thoughts and feelings with you. 

xx


----------



## Copepod

Welcome to the forum, type1_POF. 

Ir looks like Mary Jane last posted on this forum in 2012, so it might be worth posting a more general question.


----------

